# Fictional characters you've become obsessed with?



## Akira-chan (Mar 30, 2016)

Well after playing FE birthright and finally getting to romance Shigure (no regrets) I have made him my new fav and he is so perf. Which character/characters have you got an obsession over?


----------



## Dae Min (Mar 30, 2016)

Sonic the Hedgehog is my favorite character of all time. <3 I love everything about him.

And Wilson from Don't Starve is amazing too:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 30, 2016)

Ahhh, I have a huge list.

 Steve Rogers 
 Bucky Barnes
 Clark Kent
 Bruce Wayne 
 Pietro Maximoff
 Thor Odinson
 Francis Bonnefoy
 Ivan Braginski
 Souma Yukihara
 Sanji (from One Piece)  
 N (from Pokemon)
 Clemont (from Pokemon)
 Sam Winchester 
 Thranduil
 and tons more omg​


----------



## Rasha (Mar 30, 2016)

I remember being really obsessed with the powerpuff girls when they were popular


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 30, 2016)

I am was obseesed with Legolas for, like, ever.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 30, 2016)

pretty much everyone in undertale, but especially my favourite _chara_cters, which are sans, papyrus and mettaton.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

Max & Chloe from Life is Strange, this game really got to me despite its awful internet teen slang.


----------



## ams (Mar 30, 2016)

I get really obsessed with certain TV shows so Dexter and WW from Breaking Bad for sure. When I was a kid I was obsessed with Sailor Neptune, Aragorn from LOTR, and probably a lot more that I don't remember.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 30, 2016)

Definitely Toadette from Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

thorin from the hobbit and claude faustus from black butler!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> thorin from the hobbit and claude faustus from black butler!



oh, I liked Thorin, too! Though I preferred Kili. Even before the movies came out, Kili was my fave.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> oh, I liked Thorin, too! Though I preferred Kili. Even before the movies came out, Kili was my fave.



i LOVE thorin i think aboot him EVERY SINGLE DAY, im going to watch the hobbit again so i can hear his voice!!


----------



## radioloves (Mar 30, 2016)

For a short period of time, I was so in love with Haku from Spirited away! Not sure if his real name was Kohaku River, but I also wished they continued the movie to a second season or something. All Studio Ghibli productions I enjoyed it a lot, good stuff c:


----------



## Vickie (Mar 30, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> I am was obseesed with Legolas for, like, ever.



♥_ this!! lol
LOTR came out when i was pretty young and i used to watch it because of him ><
i'm still obsessed with him! XD _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 31, 2016)

Ellie and Joel from _The Last of Us_ for sure. Oh gosh I love them so much <3


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2016)

Would any pokemon ever count?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

im also head-over-heels for garchomp!!!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 31, 2016)

I was really obsessed with the Joker last year, for whatever reason.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 31, 2016)

I LOVE MAKOTO TACHIBANA!! HE'S MY BAE <3


----------



## piichinu (Mar 31, 2016)

Lucina


----------



## Elov (Mar 31, 2016)

Currently Komugi & Meruem ;-; Not really as individuals. I'm mainly infatuated by their relationship and dynamic towards one another. The scenes they had were so beautiful, I could cry just thinking about it.


----------



## windloft (Mar 31, 2016)

ratchet from ratchet & clank ( specifically the re-imagined ver !! )
he's so cute ... i love my furry boy


----------



## Esphas (Mar 31, 2016)

ichimatsu and jyushimatsu from osomatsu san


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 31, 2016)

Rosie from Animal Crossing and Niles from Fire Emblem Fates


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 31, 2016)

Honestly, if you get down to it, I can't think of any individual characters now.
I would say I was obsessed with EarthBound's characters back in 2011 (I was only 11 years old at the time, so that isn't really a surprise), but since then, none at all.


----------



## boujee (Mar 31, 2016)

Gamzee


----------



## ellarella (Mar 31, 2016)

Jack from Mass Effect.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 31, 2016)

Vickie said:


> ♥_ this!! lol
> LOTR came out when i was pretty young and i used to watch it because of him ><
> i'm still obsessed with him! XD _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



I was afraid that I'd be made fun of xD. This is soooooo true though, I pretty much only watch it because of him


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 31, 2016)

Mostly anime characters I ship....
ikutoxnanami
there's also ichigo from bleach
and uhhhh
there's ladybugxchatnoir (or adrienxmarinette)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 31, 2016)

Obsessions in a good way:

The CMC (since their Marking)
Bunston
Moe (from Starfy)
Mermaid (from Starfy)
Kirby
Ribbon
Clemont (He's just too damn cute!)
Twilight Sparkle
Starlight Glimmer (since her reformation)
Sunburst
Yoshi
Moondancer
Spike (from MLP)
Ruby (from Starfy)
The Crystal Gems
The Runaway Guys/Colts (Not characters but LPers, but they count)
Pecan
The characters from TF2 (they're just so funny and charming!)
Peter Pallet
Buddy Bear
Thistle
J. Edgar Beaver
Fifi, a fox
My teams in my Pokemon games (they're such unforgettable characters!)

Obsessions in an "I hate their guts but I can't stop thinking about them" fashion:

The Terrible Trio (to the point that they've changed my imagination as I know it!)
Marshal (from Animal Crossing)
The TF2 Administrator (There's a reason I call her a creepy old lady)


----------



## Esphas (Mar 31, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Obsessions in a good way:
> 
> The CMC (since their Marking)
> Bunston
> ...



same


----------



## himeki (Mar 31, 2016)

LEO-SAMA
I AM OFFICIALLY NOHRIAN SCUM


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

garchomp and mega garchomp, pls....help me.....


----------



## cornimer (Mar 31, 2016)

Walker from Animal Crossing
Giles from Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Ayano and Kano from Mekaku City Actors


----------



## piske (Mar 31, 2016)

I started watching the walking dead and I'm kind of obsessed with Maggie and Glenn as a couple lol ;u;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 31, 2016)

Tadashi Hamada from BH6. I wish he didn't die 25 minutes into the movie he was too hot. Literally. Lol


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't really get obsessed over characters, but I do go crazy over things.. Like after I finish watching a movie or watching a playthrough of a videogame I get RIDICULOUSLY obsessed over it for the next few days. It usually goes away soon after though.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 1, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> LEO-SAMA
> I AM OFFICIALLY NOHRIAN SCUM








with love~


----------



## himeki (Apr 1, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> with love~



why
by the way do you know the desktop waifu thing for fates? basically you can have a virtual shigure or any marriable character on your desktop lmao


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 1, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> why
> by the way do you know the desktop waifu thing for fates? basically you can have a virtual shigure or any marriable character on your desktop lmao



EV SHOWED ME HOW TO DO IT BUT I COULDN'T BE BOTHERED xD


----------



## tearypastel (Apr 1, 2016)

cough bitty & jack from check, please! and simon & baz from carry on cough

- - - Post Merge - - -



Helloxcutiee said:


> Tadashi Hamada from BH6. I wish he didn't die 25 minutes into the movie he was too hot. Literally. Lol



WHY U DO THIS


----------



## himeki (Apr 1, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> EV SHOWED ME HOW TO DO IT BUT I COULDN'T BE BOTHERED xD



thats cus your lazy
who are you gonna marry anyway


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 1, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> why
> by the way do you know the desktop waifu thing for fates? basically you can have a virtual shigure or any marriable character on your desktop lmao



YES BUT ITS BLOCKED ON YM SCHOOL LAPTOP AND I CANT GET IT AND I CRI CAUSE THIS IS THE ONLY WORKING LAPTOP I HAVE.


----------



## Miii (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a list xD
L from Death Note because he's super weird
Light from Death Note because he's an evil genius
Lelouche from Code Geass because he's also an evil genius
Catbug from Bravest Warriors (who is also my profile picture) because he's adorable
Jake from Adventure Time because he's the laziest hero ever
Magic Man from Adventure Time because he's a jerk
And finally, every character in Solanin because they're super normal but still awesome.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 1, 2016)

Lucina, Chrom, Robin and especially Gaius from Fire Emblem: Awakening
and Azura, Corrin and Xander from Fates


----------



## Keitara (Apr 1, 2016)

OMG i'm so late to this party so

LUFFY ♥♥
and currently Nishiki from Fates ♥

SCREW YOU HOSHIDAN FOR STEALING MY BBY


----------



## himeki (Apr 1, 2016)

Keitara said:


> OMG i'm so late to this party so
> 
> LUFFY ♥♥
> and currently Nishiki from Fates ♥
> ...



stop saying screw you LMAO


----------



## YoshiWolfox (Apr 2, 2016)

Okay in third grade, I was so obsessed with Yoshi, i was banned from talking about him in class


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 2, 2016)

Kanji Tatsumi and Nana Oosaki



Riedy said:


> Max & Chloe from Life is Strange, this game really got to me despite its awful internet teen slang.



I knew I was missing one! Chloe. (Yes, the slang in that game gets on my nerves -_-)


----------



## milkyi (Apr 2, 2016)

pinelle said:


> I started watching the walking dead and I'm kind of obsessed with Maggie and Glenn as a couple lol ;u;



same lmao they're my goals

sailor moon/serena/usagi is my favorite anime girl at the moment, but i really wouldn't call it an obsession.

also lauren cohan is really pretty and she's one of my favorites.


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 2, 2016)

my icon and my signature. commander lexa. beautiful unproblematic warrior queen. just wanted peace. killed by a stray bullet. just got with the love of her life but then DIED RIGHT AFTER


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

i like hiro hamada from big hero 6, i thought he was really cute haha


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 4, 2016)

bump


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

uvogin, necalli, claude faustus, sebastian michaelis! <3333333


----------



## Ookami (Apr 4, 2016)

Shurluck Hulms


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 4, 2016)

Nico Di Angelo <3
Loki <3
Fred and George Weasley <3
Johnlock <3
House <3


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 4, 2016)

_My precious little Feliciano. North Italy from Hetalia.♡_ _husband_


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 4, 2016)

I love my palico Foxy.. (Monster Hunter) not to mention the real Foxy in Five Nights at Freddy's world I also like Mangle i named my hunter after her...



Fizzii said:


> House <3



my dad loved that show.... he was so upset when it finally ended ;-; i miss him right now (my dad)


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 4, 2016)

niizuma eiji from bakuman, donna noble from doctor who and will graham from hannibal were always my faves :<


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)

alan alda's version of hawkeye pierce from m*a*s*h..  yeah lol


----------



## Spongeygirl14 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kirby, Ribbon, and Adeleine from Kirby
Dixie, Kiddy, Chunky and Tiny Kong from Donkey Kong
JoJos 1-6 from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Korra from Avatar
Azrael from Blazblue (the one to your left)
Sapphire, Raspberyl, and Red Magnus from Disgaea
Casca from Berserk
The Four Horsemen from Darksiders
Felicia from Darkstalkers
Gaius, Meredy, Chat, Max, Barbatos, Dezel, Zaveid, Colette, Lloyd, Jade, Pascal, Anise, Milla, Yuri, Repede, and Judith from Tales of
Ryu, Alex, Ken, Gill, and Urien from Street Fighter
Tonbokiri, Mutsunokami, Jiroutachi, Taroutachi, Nagasone, Hachisuka, and Urashima from Touken Ranbu
Foxxy Love from Drawn Together
(PHEW!)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 4, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> I am was obseesed with Legolas for, like, ever.



I'm more of a Thranduil kind of girl ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Akira-chan said:


> YES BUT ITS BLOCKED ON YM SCHOOL LAPTOP AND I CANT GET IT AND I CRI CAUSE THIS IS THE ONLY WORKING LAPTOP I HAVE.



hAVE YOU EVER TRIED BETTERNET?


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 5, 2016)

Mabel Pines,
Toon Link,
Dipper Pines,
Ash Ketchum,
some other ones...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm more obsessed with real people then characters, but I mean if I had to be obsessed with one character it'd be like Spongebob or Courage the Cowardly Dog since I am pretty set on getting tattoos of them in the future.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 5, 2016)

yukiihara said:


> I'm more of a Thranduil kind of girl ;3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omg bless I CAN GET ON STUFF AHHHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

BLUEBERRY HEre I COME


----------



## Sig (Apr 5, 2016)

fukase


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

claude faustus senpai, dont touch him pls ;-;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 5, 2016)

Rilakkuma


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Apr 5, 2016)

My all time obsession has been Sora from Kingdom Hearts. He's the reason I go by Sora (even though I'm a girl) and why my OC is named Sora. 

 Another one would be Yuno Gasai from Mirai Nikki. She's a reason why I dye my hair pink xD a lot hahaha 

 And lastly Foxy, from Five Nights and Freddy's. I know, it's a dumb game to some people (to me it's not. I like it) but I LOVE FOXES and Foxy really stuck onto me ^-^ I've seen many Fox characters that I really like (-cough Nick from Zootopia cough- he's actually another obsession xD I have my 2 year old wear a Nick sweater and shirt most of the time) but Foxy really grabbed onto me. So did Nick .-. So basically Nick & Foxy are my last ones xD 

 OH WAIT! One more! Sailor Mercury from Sailor Moon!! She's been my favorite since 2002! (That's when I got my first sailor moon movie xD thanks grandpa!) She's been a major all time favorite!


----------



## carmenlvsx (Apr 6, 2016)

When i was a little girl i was obsesed for Goku


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2016)

Mikleo from TOZ.
And Sorey.
God I hate them so much they are too much for me.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

carmenlvsx said:


> When i was a little girl i was obsesed for Goku



lol when i was little i used to like trunks


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

Filthy frank
Well, he's a character played by as a real dude


----------



## Shawna (Apr 10, 2016)

OMG!  I am NOTORIOUS for obsessing over cartoon/fictional characters in games/TV.  I've always had a soft spot for mean-spirited/evil characters, even though I absolutely cannot tolerate those traits in real life.

*Here are all (I tried) obsessions I've had:*
Bowser (Mario)
Dr. Eggman (Sonic)   
Zird (Toy Story)
Syndrome (The Incredibles)
Foxy (Chicken Little)
Rouge (Sonic)
Blaze (Sonic)   
Kurt (Harvest Moon: Magical Melody)
Dan (Harvest Moon: Magical Melody)
Gill (Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility/Harvest Moon: Animal Parade)
Static (Animal Crossing)
Ray (Harvest Moon: Magical Melody)
Gray (Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town)
Blue (Harvest Moon: Magical Melody)
Neil (Harvest Moon: A New Beginning)
Craig (Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility/Harvest Moon: Animal Parade)
Simon (Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility/Harvest Moon: Animal Parade)
Vaughn (Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness/Sunshine Islands)
Kabuki (Animal Crossing)
Ankha (Animal Crossing)
Monty (Animal Crossing)
Robby (Papa Louie Series)
Gremmie (Papa Louie Series)
Captain Cori (Papa Louie Series)
Deano (Papa Louie Series)
Hunter (Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley/Harvest Moon: Seeds of Memories)
Catherine (Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley/Harvest Moon: Seeds of Memories)
Apollo (Animal Crossing)
Mathilda (Animal Crossing)
Astrid (Animal Crossing)
Valise (Animal Crossing)
Walt (Animal Crossing)
Rooney (Animal Crossing)
Gill (Finding Nemo)
Sylvia (Animal Crossing)

*My Current/Most-Recent Character Obsession Is:*
Vanessa (Family Guy) and yes, she's the girl in my avatar 





I don't even know why Vanessa is my favorite Family Guy character so suddenly and recently (TV character for that matter) of all characters.  She only appeared in _Stu and Stewie's Excellent Adventure_ (Season 4, Episode 30)/_Stewie Griffin: The Untold Story_ and I have seen the episode/movie a 1000 times.  See, as you get older, some of your tastes change as you learn/realize a few things about these characters.
Even though she gets almost no screen time (looking at the FG series as a whole), she's one of those characters that make me think "Someone really needs to love you".  Her (well, we will say future because she was Chris's future wife when Stewie and Stu TTed 30 years) husband Chris seems to have loved her okay, but he didn't understand her... </3
Even the other FG characters (her FAMILY MEMBERS) disliked her  and they wonder why she acts so cold.  Something in my mind tells me that she needs someone to understand her and a true friend.

This took some courage to share.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh, there is faaaar too many, but...

Kaneki Ken, Touka - Tokyo Ghoul
Nagito Komaeda - Super Dangan Ronpa 2
Peridot, Lapis - Steven Universe
Mika - Owari no Seraph
Homura - Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Yukine - Noragami
Tristana, Rumble & Poppy - League of Legends

Just naming a few, though.


----------



## Damniel (Apr 10, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> Well after playing FE birthright and finally getting to romance Shigure (no regrets) I have made him my new fav and he is so perf. Which character/characters have you got an obsession over?



You married Shigure? 

Oh haha


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 10, 2016)

Midna from TLOZ:Twilight Princess, also


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 10, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> You married Shigure?
> 
> Oh haha



yes and i love him to death <3


----------



## cIementine (Apr 10, 2016)

practically every marvel character ever lmao
specifically bucky , the maximoffs, black panther, black widow, steve rogers , frank castle and matt murdock.


----------



## himeki (Apr 10, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> yes and i love him to death <3



you might wanna look up the dlc cgs for shigure


----------



## Delphine (Apr 10, 2016)

Bill Cipher from Gravity Falls, Richard Grayson from Batman, Pinkie Pie from My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic...
And some others.


----------



## Aeryn642 (Apr 10, 2016)

Tommy from heroes reborn


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 11, 2016)

Captain jack sparrow
Ash ketchum
Ed elric
Al elric
Gary oak
Alec ? Amasa
Seregil ? Korit 
Ichigo kurosaki
Sasuke uchiha
Harry potter 
Spartacus
Dean winchester
Brian kinney
Eric northman 

Only ones i could name off the top of my head


----------



## teto (Apr 11, 2016)

I tend not to get 'obsessed' with characters but I guess I really like Chloe from We Bare Bears and Reggie from Twelve Forever.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 11, 2016)

Aika from Animal Crossing and Nick Wilde from Zootopia


----------



## Aarca (Apr 11, 2016)

Bucky Barnes
Steve Rogers
Literally every New Who regeneration of the Doctor
Sherlock Holmes
Tons more in the rest of my fandoms that I'm not bothered to list


----------



## LethalLulu (Apr 11, 2016)

Jinx, lmao.  She was the first champion I fell in love with on League.  I basically decided I wanted her to be my first cosplay to be her about a week into playing league.  I have fanart of her on my desktop, my phone, a jinx keychain, and I have a jinx figurine coming in the mail.  I am pretty obsessed with her, lol.  I just wish she was better in this meta :ccccc

Another fictional character/concept I'm obsessed with is Death/Grim Reaper.  I have loved the Grim Reaper since I was very little.  Just the design of the entity is so appealing to me.  It's actually why scythes are my favorite weapon, and are always my weapon of choice in games.  

I can't think of any other characters, but I'm sure there's more lol.


----------



## Shayden (Apr 11, 2016)

L Lawliet from Death Note


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Apr 12, 2016)

Jean and Marco from Attack on Titan.
Poe and Finn (and BB-8) from Star Wars.

But more recently I've been obsessing a lot over Jimmy and Gary (feat. Petey) from the game Bully- also known as Canis Canem Edit- considering I've played the game a lot over the past week or two and I'm craving for more... which is why I'm breaking a sweat finding and reading fanfiction and searching the depths of Tumblr, having now fallen into one of the smallest fandoms in existence.


----------



## Jint (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a lot omg but I guess on the top of my list are Amu Hinamori & Takagi Akito (?) haha
​


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 12, 2016)

Severus Snape and Ender Wiggin. I love making AU's where they could actually have happy lives. My heart breaks whenever I think about the universe they were put in, and how they were essentially made to suffer. It's the whole point of their character.


----------



## Aloha (Apr 13, 2016)

Sour Cream from Steven Universe.I'm an oddball


----------



## Tensu (Apr 13, 2016)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> Severus Snape and Ender Wiggin. I love making AU's where they could actually have happy lives. My heart breaks whenever I think about the universe they were put in, and how they were essentially made to suffer. It's the whole point of their character.



Yes! Add Katniss to the list.


----------



## MayorVillager (May 29, 2016)

Welp. It is painfully obvious.


----------



## Shawna (May 31, 2016)

MayorVillager said:


> Welp. It is painfully obvious.


The villager in your ava/sig?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

Mine include Sandman(marvel), Rhino(marvel), Indiana Jones, Ant-Man, Spider-Man, and Daredevil.


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

I adore Minene from Future Diary


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 31, 2016)

Drizzt the dark elf from the Forgotten Realms books.


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

Too many anime characters...


----------



## Sicatiff (May 31, 2016)

Esdeath from aka me ya kill. Because of her I question my own gender and sexuality.


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

yukine from noragami lmaoo.....


----------



## MayorVillager (May 31, 2016)

Shawna said:


> The villager in your ava/sig?


Yup. And Inkling Girl from Splatoon. Plus Kumatora from Mother 3.


----------



## Gregriii (May 31, 2016)

Reisuke Houjou from Mirai Nikki

I kinda relate to what happens to him so

and he is a fckin 5 year old pyschopath


Mami from Madoka too 

both are just like me


----------



## Aquari (May 31, 2016)

alex, marcos, and akari from terra formars ;=;


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 31, 2016)

Gold, Red, and Green from Pokemon (Adventures) lmao I am an odd child

It's pretty obvious though


----------



## Llust (May 31, 2016)

violet (ahs), and nearly everyone from once upon a time. if i were to pick just a few, i'd say emma swan, hook, and rumplestiltkin. i'd hate to admit what i wouldnt mind being in a relationship with him. he does look like a crocodile, as hook always calls him, but it's the maturity and intelligence that im attracted to. same with brian from family guy tbh.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 31, 2016)

*Cough*Sans*cough cough*


----------



## Miii (May 31, 2016)

Saitama from One Punch Man  The best caped baldy in existence.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 31, 2016)

kind of obsessed with Kakyoin(the guy as my prof pic) from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure atm

c:


----------



## debinoresu (May 31, 2016)

TIME FOR THE FULL BREAKDOWN



Spoiler: midousuji akira









satan





Spoiler: midori save-the-world








ok shes so cute





Spoiler: peridot








best of the west





Spoiler: dio











what can i say


*AND THE KINGS....*​


Spoiler: mettaton








hes me





Spoiler: ichimatsu matsuno








MY HUSBAND ive spent over 200$ on this man already. kill me



i think its clear i bury a lot in trivial fictional things,


----------



## tobi! (May 31, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> TIME FOR THE FULL BREAKDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ichimatsu and jyushimatsu!



we don't speak of totty anymore...


Spoiler:


----------



## Bluberry (May 31, 2016)

Funny how if I said Peter Pan 5 years ago it would have been normal since he's 12, but now if I say Peter Pan people think I'm some _old lady pedo_.  He will always be my number one; he was when I was little and he will be when I turn old and grey.


----------



## Crash (Jun 1, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> niizuma eiji from bakuman,* donna noble from doctor who* and will graham from hannibal were always my faves :<


i loveeee donna. i feel like she was/is so underrated, but i loved her from the start.



LethalLulu said:


> Another fictional character/concept I'm obsessed with is Death/Grim Reaper.  I have loved the Grim Reaper since I was very little.  Just the design of the entity is so appealing to me.


i agree with this too, i have always loved the concept of death as an actual person/entity. i especially like the way he's written in the discworld series too :')


----------



## Akira-chan (Jul 27, 2016)

bump for the lols


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 27, 2016)

It's been a while since the game came out but I'm still obsessed w Chloe and Max from Life is Strange. I keep going back to it and it never gets boring.(●?∀｀●)


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

Spoiler: Alex <333









Spoiler: Akari <33









Spoiler: Marcos







tbh theyre the only reason i still watch terraformars <3


----------



## namiieco (Jul 27, 2016)

Too many to list.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh, Jaime Lannister from the game of thrones books. Just think ha brilliant for some reason, really starting to see a better side to him in the later books too. Just one more to read until winds of winter comes out


----------



## xara (Jul 27, 2016)

Shay from MPGIS (YouTube series that needs to release season 5 immediately)


Nicky, Poussey and Sophia from OITNB (I'm not happy that they killed off Poussey)

And I'm slowly becoming attached to some of the characters on The Fosters.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 27, 2016)

Riza Hawkeye and Envy in Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood. Also Peeta from Hunger Games.


----------



## vel (Jul 27, 2016)

e v e r y o n e f r o m f e e m b l e m s. it's such a great game, my entire army is made of children smh.


----------



## Milleram (Jul 27, 2016)

Ever since I watched Attack on Titan a few years ago, I've been obsessed with Levi. Even though I love anime and have watched many series, I only buy expensive figurines of him. He's bae. <3


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 27, 2016)

Carol from TWD
Lightning from FFXIII
Noctis from FFXV
Armin, Annie, Hanji & Levi from SnK
Ciel & Sebastian from Black Butler
Raven & Red X from Teen Titans
Professor Stein & Marie from Soul Eater
Yang & Neo from RWBY
Everyone from Tales of Symphonia
Everyone from the Dragon Age Trilogy


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 28, 2016)

Mikan tsumiki I CANT HELP IT


----------



## PinkWater (Jul 28, 2016)

A lot of people, but most of all, Lucas from Mother 3. He is so sweet and precious~ <3


----------



## Contessa (Jul 28, 2016)

Jasper, Kenneth Parcell, Adam maitland, and Egon Spengler are my favorites


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 28, 2016)

//war flashbacks from my hetalia days

mmm now I kinda have a thing for my p3 and p4 babs mitsuru kirijo and chie satonaka. moreso chie because her upbeat personality is great, and have you seen those dance moves from dancing all night??? whew gurl--
I also kinda like aigis and yosuke?? yosuke because just like him, I am The Disappointment™ and aigis because who doesn't like blonde robot gals

but like, don't get me started my fe fates babs. peri, oboro, setsuna and charlotte are absolutely precious. I mean, I rlly liked sumia from awakening but mmm fe fates have characters with such diverse personalities. 
then there's leo smfh help me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

Kakyoin from JJBA <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also do pokemon count lmao because Bewear is amazing


----------



## Draco (Jul 28, 2016)

queenstucky said:


> Ahhh, I have a huge list.
> 
> Steve Rogers
> Bucky Barnes
> ...






Love this list. My favs are  Fox Mulder,Harry Potter, Dean Winchester (the better brother lol) ,Donkey Kong. Saul Goodman, Tony Stark. Jon Snow.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jul 28, 2016)

Jamie and Claire from Outlander. I love them so much!

Also,

Steve Rogers and Bucky Barnes (and most of the people from MCU that list will be endless!)


----------



## Draco (Jul 28, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> Jamie and Claire from Outlander. I love them so much!
> 
> Also,
> 
> Steve Rogers and Bucky Barnes (and most of the people from MCU that list will be endless!)




love outlander great show.


----------



## maekii (Jul 28, 2016)

Harley Quinn at the moment, I'm so hyped for the new Suicide Squad too. Harley is just so amazing and I love her. <3


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jul 28, 2016)

Draco said:


> love outlander great show.



outlander has just taken over everything XD
Love it so much. <3


----------



## cIementine (Jul 28, 2016)

basically the entire mcu and some dcu characters?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 28, 2016)

Danteee~~<3

I want to name a son after him.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 28, 2016)

The original ghostbusters.


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 28, 2016)

I noticed some people have choosing animated characters, but I have none of those. So I am picking fictional, but real. 

Daryl Dixon from The Walking Dead.
John Murphy from The 100. Hes my husband on Tomodachi Life. Hahaha. 
Spencer Reid from Criminal Minds. 
Genry and Podrick Payne from Game of Thrones. 
Alec Lightwood from Shadowhunters.
Newt from The Maze Runner. He had more character in the book so far though. 

Good god, I'm sure there is more.


----------



## Feyre (Jul 28, 2016)

i have so many that most of em i just forgot lol

but i love the gangsey from the raven cycle series
joyce byers from stranger things
most characters in the throne of glass series


----------



## Shawna (Dec 14, 2019)

*My Current Character Obession - Ivana Goloanov from Criminal Case*


I have briefly explained back in April 2016 why I get attached to evil characters so easily.


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2019)

Geralt of Rivia. 

Been wanting to get a Witcher tattoo for a while now. A local studio had a Witcher flash day recently and I couldn't go due to having been spiked in bar the night before. It was so disappointing.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2019)

Wendy from Don't Starve and Leon from Resident Evil.

Wendy as she is relatable, and Leon just is a really cool guy.
RE4 Leon will always be my favorite for his voice.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 16, 2019)

Harry Potter 

Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter 

Hermione Granger from Harry Potter

Ginny Weasley from Harry Potter


----------



## Corrie (Dec 16, 2019)

Adrien Agreste from Miraculous Ladybug. Don't even get me started!


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm still kind of infatuated with Violet Evergarden... ♥.♥


----------



## John Wick (Dec 16, 2019)

John Wick.


----------



## Valzed (Dec 16, 2019)

The shark from JAWS (the classic 1975 movie). I accidentally saw JAWS when I was 2 1/2 years old. My parents thought I was sleeping but I couldn't take my eyes off the screen. By the time they realized I was up I was wide awake. I have both JAWS and shark items all over our home - plush sharks, shark sculptures, shark games, etc. I have a copy of the actual script written for JAWS - with margin notes! My happy place is our local aquarium where I get to see their sharks.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 16, 2019)

Rose Quartz/Pink Diamond from Steven Universe. I know she is a trashy character in terms of what she did and her personality and yet I just... like her. Besides she has such a pretty design, both as a Diamond and Quartz.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

None.  I’m able to relate to fictional characters, but I don’t become obsessed with them.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 16, 2019)

Do videogame characters count? Cause I really like Princess Peach and Tutu (animal crossing). I used to get wallpapers for Peach, maybe I could make my next phone aesthetic peachy for when spring comes around.

Also Oswald and the Orange Bird (Disney). I want to have a character meet with Oswlad but he's only in California or Japan, I forget which one. He's sometimes at special events but I don't go to those. I was really into Figment (Dinsey) as well when I was younger. I mean, he's a purple dragon goofball, what's not to like?


----------



## poweradeex (Dec 17, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Do videogame characters count? Cause I really like Princess Peach and Tutu (animal crossing). I used to get wallpapers for Peach, maybe I could make my next phone aesthetic peachy for when spring comes around.
> 
> Also Oswald and the Orange Bird (Disney). I want to have a character meet with Oswlad but he's only in California or Japan, I forget which one. He's sometimes at special events but I don't go to those. I was really into Figment (Dinsey) as well when I was younger. I mean, he's a purple dragon goofball, what's not to like?



YES. I am obsessed with the Happy Mask Salesman from the Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 4, 2020)

currently obsessed with futaba from persona 5 hehe


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 4, 2020)

my oc her name is Cathy and i l vo e he r d jf laf l e LF FL FLA  SO B 

seriously though. i made her as a fnaf oc and she's genuinely grown so much herself and with me. As of late January I've had her uhhh... 4-5 years now? yeesh. she's my icon and signature right now.


----------



## Yuni (Feb 4, 2020)

Hazuki You. Was interested in the music project for the drama/talk aspect and somehow fell in love with this boy. The worst part was that this all happened about two months before my Japan trip, so instead of having funds for the concert I was attending, I spent a huge chunk of money on this boy alone. It has been 9 months. I am still so infatuated.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 4, 2020)

I wouldn't say obsessed but I really like Todoroki Shoto. Never thought that I would stick with a character for this long. I've even purchased some figurines that I can afford to show that yeah I like that little dude.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 4, 2020)

I feel like this is _mostly_ a "female thing". Although I guess some male otaku have legit "waifus" too. I can't say that I have ever been obsessed with a character or been able "to choose" a "waifu" or "husbando".


----------



## tokkio (Feb 4, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> I feel like this is _mostly_ a "female thing". Although I guess some male otaku have legit "waifus" too. I can't say that I have ever been obsessed with a character or been able "to choose" a "waifu" or "husbando".



this is an equal thing between males and females actually. in fact, where i'm from, males are usually more vocal about their favorite characters or "waifus"


----------



## Yuni (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm definitely more used to seeing waifu wars.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 4, 2020)

Missy for Doctor Who is Iconic.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 4, 2020)

I stay obsessed, but currently I really love Scourge from Sonic!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2020)

Miles Edgeworth. Sexiest prosecutor ever in Ace Attorney.


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

Katsura
Excalibur 
Bill Cipher
Tanya Degurechaff
Hououin Kyouma


----------



## Tessie (Feb 4, 2020)

*points to signature*


----------



## Tao (Feb 5, 2020)

Stitch and Vanellope. It's been so long that I've liked those characters that I can't quite pinpoint why I became 'obsessed', though their personalities are similar and I love the designs.


Lucina from Fire Emblem. Weird one since there's nothing massively noteworthy about her from the top of my head. I do like the design and her introduction in Awakening was cool, as well as the concept of her being from the future and """"wearing a disguise"""" (terrible disguise...And why have a disguise when literally nobody knew who she was anyway?). Her personality is passable but nothing standout though which is why I'm not sure where the obsession came from given there's characters I overall love far more in the series. She has always been one of my main/favourite units in Awakening, but I don't really know where the point of obsession came from.
Smash definitely helped with this though since I did jokingly start using Lucina (I had never 'got on' with the Fire Emblem characters in Smash before) to annoy my Marth main friend, constantly referring to Marth as a Lucina clone, saying that I don't know who he is playing as since I'm playing as the """real""" Marth. Obviously this turned into me becoming a Lucina main.


Godzilla. He's a giant monster who fights other giant monsters and destroys stuff. He's just cool.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 5, 2020)

my own ocs


----------



## Zanreo (Feb 6, 2020)

Of all characters, CATS from Zero Wing... the "all your base" guy. Not only have I loved the meme since I discovered it, but that's just a really cool character design x3


----------



## faiiryvent (Feb 6, 2020)

i was obsessed with mickey milkovich for a couple years but for the past year i?ve been obsessed with james from teotfw - idk what it is about him since his character portrays a lot of traits that are just ... not the vibe lmao, but he had one of the quickest character developments that i?ve ever seen and he went from a supposed psychopath to a regular traumatized boy in the span of 8 short episodes; idk, despite all his flaws and all the awful things he?s done, he?s fairly easy to understand and there?s just something about him that makes you love and want to protect him lol


----------



## MissShema (Feb 13, 2020)

Preston Garvey from Fallout 4, he's such a sweety and Shane from Stardew Valley I love them so much!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 13, 2020)

Definitely Starscream and Kirby. Starscream's unique and annoying, and Kirby's just adorable. I've loved them for years.


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

*points to my signature* 

i’m honestly obsessed with mickey milkovich from shameless and james from teotfw; i’ve also fallen in love with characters from grey’s anatomy which is risky since they all seem to die lmao


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 14, 2020)

Tons, but the most prominent ones for me at the moment are John Egbert (Homestuck) Aradia Megido (also Homestuck), the Prince of all Cosmos (Katamari), Sayori (DDLC, one of those games that I'll never play anyway ), 9-Volt (WarioWare), and King Boo (Mario franchise).


----------



## SublimeDonut (Feb 14, 2020)

If a show had more than one girl character I'd inevitably pick one to say was me, since I was a kid I'd do that and I still do lol
Some of them are Lagoona Blue from Monster High, Cedar Wood from Ever After High, Toph from Avatar, Pidge from Voltron, Lapis Lazuli from Steven Universe, Misty from Pokemon, Yang from RWBY, Starfire from the Teen Titans, and other I must be forgetting. I was utterly obsessed for each of these at a time for weeks to years.


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 14, 2020)

Howl, Legolas (LOTR only), Indianna Jones, Jareth. And an unhealthy obsession with Freddie Kruger when I was really young, too young to have been watching A nightmare on elm Street.


----------



## Hal (Feb 17, 2020)

I'll leave three or else it'd be a long list. 

Emporio Alnino (JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean)
Tatsuhiro Sato (Welcome to the NHK)
Broly (Dragon Ball Super)


----------



## IKI (Apr 13, 2020)

Currently, I’m really obsessed over Eleven ( Dragon Quest 11 ) !


----------



## primandimproper (Apr 13, 2020)

Bucky Barnes and Loki Odinson.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2020)

Abed Nadir from Community
April Ludgate and Andy Dwyer from Parks and Recreation
Iroh from Avatar
Soren from the Dragon Prince


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 13, 2020)

Marshal and O'Hare, Marshal's mostly started from a video of I saw of him singing and I've been obsessed with O'Hare for a whileee


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 14, 2020)

Nagisa, I love her so much! And I have an embarrassing amount of anime crushes from when I was younger   Most recent one being Claude from Fire Emblem Three Houses...


----------



## ryuk (Apr 14, 2020)

kakashi from naruto


----------



## Imbri (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm not sure if obsessed is the right word, but I have numerous crushes on fictional characters. Most are from movies/television, but there are book, comic, and video game characters.

A couple of examples are Cosmo Brown, Sky Masterson, Beast (BatB, animated), Professor Layton, and Dreamfinder (comic).


----------



## Seastar (Apr 16, 2020)

I keep wearing Splatoon outfits in New Leaf.
I now keep playing Inkling in Smash Bros.
I have changed my avatar to an Inkling.

Yes, this is definitely an obsession now. The weird part is that I barely even played Splatoon.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 16, 2020)

King Sombra 0///////0


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Apr 16, 2020)

/.\ My obsession for these are becoming lifelong lol. 
Theres:
Syaoran Li 
Roxas & Ventus
Ignis Scientia
Izuku Midoriya
Skai Miura (oc of mine xD)
Serenity (Oc of mine)
Sebastian Hikawa (Oc of mine) 

I find myself buying merchandise for all these characters /.\ My husband sometimes gets jealous over it but theyre just characters xD I think i have a few more but those are the main ones


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm 31 and since 14-15 years old maybe younger my one true husbando has and will always be Tasuki/Genrou from Fushigi Yuugi never changed since him lol. my OTP is my OCXHim all my art is them as a couple hahaha o/


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 16, 2020)

leon s. kennedy is my real boyfrand


----------



## Sin (Apr 16, 2020)

Tomioka Giyuu
hes just so dreamy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 16, 2020)

been obsessed with bowser since 2014 and incineroar since 2016 , whoops


----------



## Prinz (Apr 17, 2020)

My lord and saviour Goro Majima


----------



## Lovi (Apr 17, 2020)

Sherb...

No- okay in all seriousness I've for some reason rounded back to Gavin Reed and RK900 from Detroit Become Human even though I left that fandom a while back... .. also big on 'Hanako' from Toilet-Bound Hanako-Kun recently, I'll probably never be over WAY TOO MANY characters from My Hero Academia( seriously, asking me to list them all would be ASKING for it)... hmm... back on Tohru Honda from Fruits Basket, have some love left over for Arthur Morgan from Red Dead Redemption and Sherlock Holmes from BBC's Sherlock.... ..

There's so many characters I fawn over at any given time but, these are the spur of the moment ones that come to mind hahaha... ha... ..

the dear leader jim pickens


----------



## goro (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh boy, a thread that appeals to my ADHD and love for fictional twinks! My time to shine.
Nagito Komaeda (Dangan Ronpa), Joker/Akira Kurusu (Persona 5), N Harmonia (Pokemon BW/B2W2), and Sou Hiyori (YTTD). I also like Hifumi Izanami (Hypnosis Mic), Tsurugi Kinjo (Danganronpa Another), and a slew of others. 
I'm not actually obsessed with Makoto Naegi or Goro Akechi at all, I just associate myself with them.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 18, 2020)

id have to say edward elric from fullmetal alchemist and makise kurisu from steins;gate, i love them both so much lmao ;-;
also chika from kaguya sama : )


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2020)

Ereshkigal and Meltryllis from Fate/Grand Order. When I first saw Ereshkigal in fan comics, I though oh, blonde Rin, cool. Tried her in the Japan server and fell in love with her animations so considered pulling for her. After playing through the Babylonia chapter, sealed the deal for me so I saved almost every bit I can get to pull for her. Also only have one anime figure and it’s her. Also really like Meltryllis after playing through the Fate CCC Collab event. One of the few times I broke my no pulling til Ereshkigal.


----------



## arle (Apr 18, 2020)

Negan from TWD
Eddie Gluskin from Outlast
Vaas from Far Cry
Donatello from TMNT
Raihan from Pokemon sw/sh
Starlight Glimmer from MLP
Jasiri from The Lion Guard
Just to name a few


----------



## hzl (Apr 18, 2020)

Brewster lol 
and I was so attached to John Marston in Red Dead 2 that I sobbed my little heart out at the end - don't want to post a spoiler inc someone hasn't played it and wants to


----------



## alyssabells (Apr 18, 2020)

Jevil and Seam!! I like their characters a lot.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh my goodness, let’s see... I think my first fictional crush was Samurai Jack when I was 6. Between the ages of 10-16, others included:

 Descole from Professor Layton
Miles Edgeworth from Ace Attorney
Ivan from Harvest Moon
Guildmaster Wigglytuff from Pokemon Mystery Dungeon
And my personal favourite, Bob from Animal Crossing. 

In my adult years my fictional crushes have been fewer, but still occur from time to time. My favourites have been:

Sans from Undertale
Alastor from Hazbin Hotel
And currently, Raymond from Animal Crossing yesiknowdontjudgeme


----------



## Imbri (Apr 19, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> Descole from Professor Layton
> Miles Edgeworth from Ace Attorney



My heart belongs to Hershel, but Descolè definitely brings the sass. And I have to agree with you about Edgeworth.


----------



## Kuidaore (Apr 20, 2020)

Most of the Overwatch characters     tbh I get real salty over that game when I'm losing a lot, I just keep my rage on the inside lol.  But I still can't help but love the character personalities and designs


----------



## mintellect (Apr 22, 2020)

tsumugi shirogane from danganronpa's been my favorite character of all time for almost two years now!! lily from granblue fantasy/dragalia lost and pearl from splatoon are also up there.


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm also part of the Lily fan club!  

Apart from that I also really like Madoka from Madoka Magica


----------



## Antonio (Apr 22, 2020)

Can I list myself because I feel like my life has become fictional?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 22, 2020)

I'll just list some characters I've become really obsessed with here.

- Lyn from Fire Emblem (one of my favorite female characters still to this day, and yes I liked Lyn before everyone else did)
- Yang Xiao Long from RWBY (badass)
- Ryuko Matoi from Kill la Kill (also a badass)
- Joseph Joestar and Jotaro Kujo from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (Joseph is probably my favorite protagonist in anime, I loved him in Part 2, he's one of the most hilarious fictional characters I've ever seen, and Jotaro is once again a total badass, I love his development from Part 3 to 4)
- Shuichi Saihara and Kaede Akamatsu from Danganronpa V3 (I really relate to both of these characters more than almost every other character on this list, Shuichi is still one of my favorite fictional protagonists because I relate to him a lot, and Kaede is someone I aspire to be like almost)
- Goro Majima and Kazuma Kiryu from Yakuza (Majima's on this list for a similar reason to Joseph, Kiryu's on this list for a similar reason to Jotaro)
- Shigeo Kageyama from Mob Psycho 100 (I feel similarly to Shuichi on this one, moreso Shuichi since I feel like I'm already a lot like Shuichi, same with Shigeo)
- Shinji Ikari from Evangelion (Again, I relate to Shinji a lot in the same way I relate to Shigeo and Shuichi, I feel like he's the most relatable character for me on this list personally)

As for some fictional crushes of mine, my first was I think Sabrina from Pokemon. But as for some more recent characters...

- Spike Spiegel from Cowboy Bebop (literally the sexiest male character and coolest character in all of fiction, don't @ me)
- Roy Mustang from Fullmetal Alchemist (he's hot, on fire, even, heh...not as hot in the rain though, but still pretty damn hot)
- Reigen Arataka from Mob Psycho 100 (this man is sexy, funny, I wish he was real)
- Aoi Asahina from Danganronpa (This woman is sexy, she's got a fun personality, I wish she was real...there I go repeating myself again)
- And then Lyn, Ryuko and Yang from the other list


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 24, 2020)

my longest lasting and still current fictional crush is Bayonetta, I guess that counts. 
my more recent fictional crush is a character from Old School RuneScape... there's 2 whole fanarts of him that I've seen and I was like "he qt" and uh, that was that. :^)
I haven't really reached the point of being actually obsessed with a fictional character in a very long time. there's lots of room in my heart to appreciate lots of fictional characters, so I can't really say I'm obsessed with any of them...
I attach myself to fictional characters that I share traits with... uh, some of those include Splatoon Marie and Splatoon Pearl, Chiaki Nanami, Plague Knight
Tingle and Wario are 2 characters that I just like a lot. big favorites. 
this stuff has categories. lol


----------



## StarParty8 (May 3, 2020)

In the past, my obsessions were...
*Marina (Splatoon2)
*Rouxls Kaard (Deltarune)
*Pinkie pie (MLP)
*Isabelle and Resetti (Animal crossing!)
*Fawful (Mario and Luigi; BIS)
*Mimi (Super Paper Mario)
But that time is over! Now... onto the present where i have different obsessions...
*Pearl (Splatoon2)
*Jevil (Deltarune)
*Monster Kid (Undertale)
*Tom Nook and the Nooklings (Animal Crossing)
*Toadette (Mario)


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (May 3, 2020)

Still obsessed with McCree from Overwatch even though I ditched everything to do with the series after what they pulled over Hong Kong. The Chocobros from FFXV, especially Ignis. Now the FFVII remake is out, Vincent Valentine when he shows up is also a likely one.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 21, 2020)

Lightning Dust - MLP:FIM <3333333 ^////////^


----------



## xTech (Jun 21, 2020)

Hector because I had all variants of him in fire emblem heroes, and he's just so manly and cool. Also I want him to be my dad. Also Geralt from the Witcher series because his sarcastic lines just made me laugh so much, both in the games and the Netflix series (Season 2 when  ).


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jun 21, 2020)

Does my username say it all?????  bless the sailor moon franchise


----------



## shion (Jun 21, 2020)

miku hatsune
ranko kanzaki
misa amane
jolyne kujo
asuka langley-soryu
nana komatsu
urara kasugano

and a few others, all girls tbh, but then i'm also really obsessed with johnny joestar lol


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2020)

go chungmyung from hotel del luna! i love fireflies now


----------



## Corrie (Jun 21, 2020)

Let's add to the list! 

Louie Duck and Webby Vanderquack!


----------



## sleepless (Jun 22, 2020)

ever since i reread the outsiders, i’ve been obsesed with the greaser boys like i’m in middle school all over again lmao... sodapop and dally are my favs <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 22, 2020)

Erwin Smith and Levi Ackerman.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 22, 2020)

It’s been 4 years since I posted my list. I’ll make an updated list.

• Bucky Barnes (Marvel Cinematic Universe)
• Megumi Tadokoro (Shokugeki no Souma)
• Sanji (One Piece)
• Steve Rogers (Marvel Cinematic Universe)
• Thor Odinson (Marvel Cinematic Universe)
• Kojirō Shinomiya (Shokugeki no Souma)
• Lucifer Morningstar (Lucifer)
• Kylo Ren / Ben Solo (Star Wars)
• Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
• Mari Ohara (Love Live: Sunshine)
• Nico Yazawa (Love Live: School Idol Project)
• Dimitri Blaiddyd (Fire Emblem: Three Houses)
• Xander (Fire Emblem: Fates)
• All Might / Toshinori Yagi (Boku no Hero Academia)
• Monkey D. Luffy (One Piece)
• France (Hetalia)
• Russia (Hetalia) 
• Masato Hijirikawa (UtaPri)
• Natsuki Shinomiya (UtaPri)
• Reiji Kotobuki (UtaPri)
• Fujimoto (Ponyo)

That’s all I can think of at the moment lol​


----------



## Mary (Jun 23, 2020)

This is so dumb, but right now I’m watching My Hero Academia and I honestly have no idea why, but I find Eraserhead super hot, especially when he puts his hair up. I don’t even understand why.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 23, 2020)

Look in my avatar and signature.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020

(Also user title...)


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2020)

Hoo boy there’s a lot. 


Spoiler: The Many Characters I’m Obessed With



Cosmog (Pokémon)
Claude (Fire Emblem)
Kasumi (Persona)
Morgana (Persona)
Akechi (Persona)
Wallace (Pokemon)
Mallow (Pokemon)
Reyn (Xenoblade Chronicles)
Haida (Aggretsuko)
Greg (Steven Universe)
Sakamoto (Nichijou)
Punpun Onodera (Goodnight Punpun)
Shy Guy (Mario)


----------



## biibii (Jun 24, 2020)

Ben Solo / Kylo Ren. the only fictional character to ever strike me as attractive.


----------



## mitfy (Jun 24, 2020)

there's a lot of characters i really like and identify with, but one of my favorite fictional characters ever is kuroo tetsurou from haikyuu!!. i could absolutely go off on why i love him, but i'll spare yall the essay


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

I've had quite the hyper-fixation obsession (I realized I shouldn't have used that word) with Nanbaka since last September, so I'm obsessed with almost all of the characters, but mostly Nico.
I also like Zane from Ninjago. Those are kinda the two characters/shows I'm obsessed with. I have a lot of favorites, though.


Spoiler: favorites



Bakugou (MHA/BNHA)
Tsuyu(MHA/BNHA)
Purple-Haired girl from DDLC (I'm not an active member of the fandom)
Biskit (Animal Crossing)
Isabelle (Animal Crossing)
Lucky (Animal Crossing)
Long Long Man (Sakeru Gummy vs. Long Sakeru Gummy)
Tofu-Chan
And many more


----------



## Mary (Jun 24, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I've had quite the hyper-fixation with Nanbaka since last September, so I'm obsessed with almost all of the characters, but mostly Nico.
> I also like Zane from Ninjago. Those are kinda the two characters/shows I'm obsessed with. I have a lot of favorites, though.
> 
> 
> ...


Tsu is an absolute icon! I want her nendoroid figure so bad  Froppy ftw


----------



## itsjustlew (Jun 25, 2020)

Link from legend of Zelda! Now I have a thing for any dirty blonde/light brown haired blue eyed feminine looking guy I see especially anime boys


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Mine is Taiga Aisaka as you can probably see lol 
But I actually have a pretty reasonable reason for that. After I watched Toradora, I felt really attached to Taiga. I can relate to her so much. From her height, to family problems, to her temper, I even look like her! Because of that, I feel a lot like a human Taiga.


----------



## Plume (Jun 30, 2020)

My all time favorite characters are definitely
1. Souryuu Asuka Langley, NGE
1. (yes there are two 1's) Samejima Mamimi from FLCL!
2. Killua Zoldyck, HxH
3. Griffith & basically the whole cast of Berserk
4. Nakamura Sawa, Aku no Hana
5. Arashi & Miwako, Paradise Kiss
6. Shinobu Mariko, Onii-sama e
7. Everyone from Nana. I can't choose favorites.
8. Mikako from Gokinjo Monogatari is life goals.
9. Yui Hirasawa, K-On!!
10. I also really like Naruto & his heart of gold


----------



## dedenne (Jul 7, 2020)

uhh ema skye i guess lmao


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 7, 2020)

Maybe not obsession but there are some anime characters that I've always liked. For example, Gaara from Naruto and Grimmjow from Bleach (I'm a sucker for shounen). Also, a lot of game characters as well haha


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Okay, I'm admitting it...


Spoiler



Callie and Marie from Splatoon.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 7, 2020)

Have I mentioned Louie Duck from Ducktales 2017 yet? Cause dang. Love him!


----------



## Kattea (Jul 7, 2020)

Prince Zuko of the Fire Nation >_>
<_< Also his uncle


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Okay, here are some _smaller _obsessions. (Might be lying about the first one being small)
Kirby
Hamtaro and Bijou
Pearl and Marina
Minccino

Edit: Oops, I forgot Cinnamoroll
Edit 2: Also...
Jirachi
Pichu
Adeleine and Ribbon
Magolor


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

Schezo from Puyo Puyo.. Idek why I just really like him and feel bad for him bc he doesn't mean to come off the way he does lol
I luv him


----------



## Balverine (Jul 11, 2020)

X Drake from One Piece lol

the only thing better than pirates is dinosaur pirates xp


----------



## BlueOceana (Jul 12, 2020)

I've always really liked Sesshomaru from Inuyasha. And a more recent one that I rally like is Dimitri from Three Houses.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 14, 2020)

I have been obsessed with Dick Grayson (Robin) since 5 year old me saw the 60's batman tv series that would play at night before I went to bed.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jul 14, 2020)

Danika Fendyr from the book Crescent City


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 14, 2020)

I wouldn't say "Obsessed" but I do love Rosalina a lot. She's my favorite fictional princess! Also my own characters Raven and Reina I have grown very attached to. I guess you could called me a little obsessed with the Sonic franchise though. I am super attached to a ton of the characters. My fanart folder for it has like 1300+ images or so it's a bit nuts. Plus I do collect a lot from it... I guess I am a bit obsessed lol.


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 14, 2020)

My middle school days with filled with a cringefest of anime characters. I don't even remember all of the crappy ships and fanfictions I wrote. Right now, I'm not really into too much media. But I absolutely adore Victor from Yuri on ice. I really think his design is cute. It's anime of course, and I am in love with a bunch of well-placed lines.


----------



## Zura (Jul 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Some of my favorites:



*Okabe Rintarou - Steins;Gate






Kyojuro Rengoku - Demon Slayer





Excalibur - Soul Eater





Tanya Degurechaff - Youjo Senki





Ozen - Made in Abyss*





*Katsura Kotarou - Gintama



*​


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 14, 2020)

oh boy

Callie, Marie, Pearl and Agent 8 (male) from Splatoon
Any character from spongebob lol
Rosie
also random characters from random sitcoms on disney/nick from way back when they were good lol


----------



## Nami (Jul 16, 2020)

Oh boy. I feel like some are a bit cringey to admit, but here it goes (many are still current, some not so much)

Kyo souma- fruits basket
Hitoshi Shinso- MHA 
Narancia- JJBA
Aqua - Kingdom Hearts
Fenris - Dragon age
Dimitri - Fire emblem 3h (hard to recover from, really)
Yosuke Hanamura - Persona 4 (I want to protect this boy seriously)
Wendy - Fairy tail
Vishnal- rune factory 4


Just to name a few, lol. I tried to pick from a variety of sources.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2020)

Nami said:


> Vishnal- rune factory 4



Ooh sweet, another Rune Factory 4 fan! Vishnal is really sweet <3 but for me its mischievous fox boi Leon haha


----------



## Nami (Jul 16, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ooh sweet, another Rune Factory 4 fan! Vishnal is really sweet <3 but for me its mischievous fox boi Leon haha



Yes! I cant wait for 5, if that ever comes to exist with the no news we have gotten... lol.

I love Leon as well, more of in like a weird brother friend fashion, but hes hilarious.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2020)

Nami said:


> Yes! I cant wait for 5, if that ever comes to exist with the no news we have gotten... lol.
> 
> I love Leon as well, more of in like a weird brother friend fashion, but hes hilarious.



Yeah lol, I bet the 5th one will be fantastic! I still need to get a switch though LOL. Yeah, I can see that haha! He's like the older brother that loves to tease you relentlessly sort of type ig. Tbh I think the reason I connect with him is because I find him so relatable (also his birthday is the same as mine so coincidence I THINK NOT- )


----------



## Nami (Jul 16, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah lol, I bet the 5th one will be fantastic! I still need to get a switch though LOL. Yeah, I can see that haha! He's like the older brother that loves to tease you relentlessly sort of type ig. Tbh I think the reason I connect with him is because I find him so relatable (also his birthday is the same as mine so coincidence I THINK NOT- )




Exactly yes! Honestly theres only like 2 characters in 4 I dislike. The cast is so awesome. I'm hoping with it now being a year of silence that we get hit with an announcement soon or just more info in general. <3


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 17, 2020)

When I was young I had to have EVERYTHING Hello Kitty themed... I haven't been as obsessed with anything to that level ever since, but now, I occasionally do fantasize about being isekaied to the MHA world or to the Mob Psycho world lol


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Jul 17, 2020)

I've always been about a good Frankenstein aesthetic. Stitches and staples and bolts...you get it.

This lead me to become a fan of several characters, but most recently that focus has gone to Franken Fran. It's a good manga for sure but I do warn it is not for the faint of heart or kids.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

Flowey/Asriel from undertale


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 17, 2020)

For me, I get obsessed with many female video game characters, with examples including a large amount of Pokémon trainers. Tari, from the SMG4 series and Meta Runner is another fictional character I’m obsessed with.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 17, 2020)

Guys does it count thst l'm obsessed with none talking monsters from a monster hunter game?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020

Normal creatures...so does it?


----------



## Squidward (Jul 31, 2020)

I don't obsess over fictional characters often. I've been really obsessed with Entrapta from SPOP lately, though.


----------



## KrazyKarp (Jul 31, 2020)

Eliot from The Magicians, and pretty much the entire Chatwin family in that show/book trilogy. But Eliot especially has always been super, super cool!


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 10, 2020)

Gilgamesh from the fate series even though he’s the antagonist xD


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m probably of the older set here but right now I’m totally crushing my Macgyver from the reboot. (Lucas Till)

Course when I was younger it was the original Macgyver (Richard Dean Anderson)

Yes I’m a fossil. Might as well give me to blathers


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 13, 2020)

One look at my avatar and sig should make it quite obvious... ❤


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 13, 2020)

This ones a bit unpopular but Neva/Hika from Love Nikki! Dress Up Queen. I _*ADORE *_her. She’s only a side character and not many people follow the plot to begin with so rip my chances of every getting any merch of her :,)


----------



## Duckling (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh god here we go

I’ve been watching Vampire diaries (yeah I’m late whatever) and I’m so involved with all the characters (I’m only at season 4 right now). My favorites at the moment are:

- Damon
- Klaus
- Caroline
- Rebekah
- Matt

I’m mad at Elena, Bonnie, etc. and it’s funny because I was raging tonight when we were watching lmao

But yeah, I’m shipping Klaus and Caroline so hard right now and I’ve been thinking a lot about it haha (I’ve even had the urge to spoil things for myself, but I’ve done that before and I promised myself I wouldn’t spoil anything from VD)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 15, 2020)

ooh this is the perfect time to mention my husbands

-makoto tachibana from Free!
-Raihan from pokemon swsh
-Haiji Kiyose from run with the wind

Haiji Kiyose is my most recent husband and i even named my island rep after his first name and island after his family name


----------



## -Lychee- (Aug 17, 2020)

I absolutely love Queen Nehelenia from Sailor Moon. She is just so beautiful and I love her storyline. It does tickle me she is barely seen the manga, but is the most fleshed out character in the entire series of the original anime.


----------



## bae-blade (Aug 17, 2020)

Zuko and Uncle Iroh from ATLA are both amazing and I love their stories so much


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 24, 2021)

Akira-chan said:


> Well after playing FE birthright and finally getting to romance Shigure (no regrets) I have made him my new fav and he is so perf. Which character/characters have you got an obsession over?


gintoki from gintama, chrom from fire emblem awakening and power from chainsaw man lol


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2021)

Croconaw for the win. This Pokémon holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## neoratz (Nov 26, 2021)

my melody is one of my favorite characters in the world i wish to have every my melody item i can get my hands on she is so cute and funny and she doesn't know anything. i have a folder of my melody images that i collect from the internets i think she is just wonderful






i didn't always care that much about her, in fact when i was little i was pretty uninterested in things which were hellokitty-adjacent because i thought they were too girly and i didn't want to like girly things. overtime i started to really like stereotypically girly things and i got infected with some sort of my melody virus around 2017 ... now i would do anything for her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i know that she's intended to just be cute and sell merchandise but i feel lucky that a character i love so much has so many fun items i can own cuz i love collecting


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 26, 2021)

as of current, its Foxy and Mangle from fnaf, i love them very much they're both so cool! lolbit is really cool too, i just love the foxes, but my obsessions with them definitely arent as strong as ive had obsessions with other characters before


----------

